# Faux Raised panel bits



## MT Born (Oct 29, 2014)

Has anyone used these? I did a search of the first before posting but didn't find anything.
Love to hear opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have one but never used it yet. If you've seen cabinet doors made from mdf that look like raised panels then you've seen how they work. If you use mdf it needs to be the cabinet grade. The regular grade doesn't rout as smoothly.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

MT Born said:


> Has anyone used these? I did a search of the first before posting but didn't find anything.


Hi Dave

To my eye they look a bit machine made (mainly because they are designed for use on CNC routers), but then we all have widely differing tastes. I can't help you with a USA supplier, but we have a firm in the UK who sell these Raise-a-Panel sets, which sound just like what you are looking for. This page shows how thay are used. I have often thought that with a bit of ingenuity, some appropriatly-sized guide bushes and a selection of relatively low cost bottom cutting bearings it should be possible to do something very similar. It may take a bit more time and patience, that's all.



Cherryville Chuck said:


> If you use mdf it needs to be the cabinet grade. The regular grade doesn't rout as smoothly.


Hi Chuck

You can't always get high density or deep rout MDF, however, MR-MDF (the green moisture resitant variety used in construction) will rout to quite a distinct edge and is worth trying if you haven't done so already

Regards

Phil


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

I've used one before and it did OK but not as good as a standard raised panel bit


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't use MDF, will they work in plywood or solid wood? Just asking.
Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't see why not Herb.

Thanks for that Phil. I don't ever recall seeing green mdf here. I'll have to look more carefully when I go to my plywood supplier. I've never heard of the finer grade of mdf being hard to come by here.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Herb Stoops said:


> I don't use MDF, will they work in plywood or solid wood?


They're TCT, so they'll certainly work, however I'd be a bit concerned about the plywood end grain telegraphing through the finish in the profiled "troughs", especially if paint-finished. On clear finish I think the end grain would tend to detract visually from the profile (i.e. be too "busy"). AFAIK this type of cutter was developed for lower cost paint-finish doors which on this side of the pond are normally made of 18mm (3/4in) MDF



Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've never heard of the finer grade of mdf being hard to come by here.


Hi Chuck

Yes, the denser MDF is much more of a specialist product in the UK, so you have to really search for it - MR-MDF is much more readily available, although not in such a wide variety of thicknesses, although 8, 12 and 18mm are fairly easy to find throught _trade suppliers_ (*not* DIY stores) in my experience

Regards

Phil


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Phil P said:


> however I'd be a bit concerned about the plywood end grain telegraphing through the finish in the profiled "troughs", especially if paint-finished. On clear finish I think the end grain would tend to detract visually from the profile (i.e. be too "busy").
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


hand sanded thoroughly rubbed in grain filler or thinned wood fi8ller will take care of the telegraphing...
on Baltic PVA glue will work...
this providing everything is to be painted...

....


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> hand sanded thoroughly rubbed in grain filler or thinned wood fi8ller will take care of the telegraphing...
> on Baltic PVA glue will work...
> this providing everything is to be painted...


To my mind it depends on the service environment - in a damp environment such as a kitchen or bathroom I thing ther might well be issues in the longer term. I certainly wouldn't trust it on a paying job

Regards

Phil


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Phil P said:


> To my mind it depends on the service environment - in a damp environment such as a kitchen or bathroom I thing there might well be issues in the longer term. I certainly wouldn't trust it on a paying job
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


MDF in a damp environment is an exercise in futility...
Baltic is glued up w/ exterior glue...
it's a good thing to be recalled in for additional work or make changes...
not so much to redo what you have done on your dime


----------

